# Hunting Alabama



## brisawyer (Nov 12, 2009)

Anybody here hunt Dallas co Alabama? I lucked into 4 free days of whitetails on 800 acres. I have never set foot in Alabama.


----------



## lcso10 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good reason to go visit Alabama!


----------

